# Could I be pregnant?



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought you ladies may be able to help me.
Some background:
We were planning on trying for #2 in February. My sex drive has been low since ds was born, but in a couple nights of very rare excitement we did not use protection. I have had 4 very irregular periods since ds. Last one was at the beginning of this month (8th) and it had been 4 months before that.

So now I'm thinking I might be pg. It has been 8-10 days since we dtd. Here is what I've felt:
Metallic taste on Monday and Tuesday. Twinges of bb pain, strong thirst and hunger, unusual tiredness (but ds keeps me up alot with his night nursing). DH is convinced we are pg.

When could I take a test? Would it be a waste? Could it all just be in my head?

Thanks,

Ronna


----------



## Izzy's Mom (Apr 15, 2002)

I'd wait another 3-4 days if you can and then take a test - or at least make sure you buy a 2 or 3 pack of tests so you don't waste too much money if you are testing early!

10-12 days past ovulation is usually the earliest you want to test.

I had that metallic taste when I was pg - I hope it's a happy surprise if you are pg!!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

It would be a happy surprise









I think I may test tomorrow. I really struggle with having patience.

With ds I didn't know till I was almost 2 months. After a couple weeks of sore bbs dh insisted I must be pg. Also I was having severe mood swings.

I was on the pill at the time, so I was not even suspecting the possibility, so I wasn't paying attention to possible signs or symptoms. I do remember feeling exhausted all the time.

This time I am overly aware, but I have no idea when I am ovulating.







:


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I took a test on Saturday which I'm sure was way early. It was negative...so maybe I'll take another one in a few days.....


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Another update for anyone who may be interested.

I have been feeling hot flashy the last few days, very hungry at times and havin food aversion at times, also feeling nauseous at times. Still wondering if it could all be in my head.
Will take another test tomorrow......


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

good luck!!!! can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I got impatient and took a couple tests today. Each had a faint positive line!! Yay!!!


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## Taelia (Mar 19, 2005)

Congrats, what an awesome surprise.


----------



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suprgrl* 
I took a test on Saturday which I'm sure was way early. It was negative...so maybe I'll take another one in a few days.....

I just did the same thing got impatient and it came out negative, but sure I have all the syptoms! I'll try again in a couple of days.


----------



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

Tested Positive this morning!!!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Hannah (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations to you both!!!!!!


----------

